# Kaçsam



## shawnee

Merhaba. I am interested in the derivation of this name. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Rallino

Is that a name? 

That's the verb _kaçmak_ conjugated in the conditional mood, first person singular.


----------



## ltfyldrm

*kaç*-mak
*kaç*-sam
the word "kaçsam" derives from _kaç_


----------



## shawnee

Ah! Sorry about that. I just assumed it was a name. I got it from a Youtube clip song by Dilek Turkan. In the title it had, 'Dilek Turkan (3 pound note signs) *Kaçsam Birakip & Oturmus Testi .....' I would still like to know what **kaç means in English please. (Cannot undo the bold for some reason?)
*


----------



## Guner

Kaç: Run away, also "How many/much?" but not in this context
Kaçsam: If I ran/run away

FYI: rest of the lyrics:
Kaçsam bırakıp (if I ran/run away leaving behind,)
Senden uzak yollara gitsem (if I head to/took the road far away from you)
Kalbim yanıyor
İsmini her kimden işitsem

Derdinle ufuklarda sönen
Gün gibi bitsem 
Kalbim yanıyor
İsmini her kimden işitsem


Hope this helps...


----------



## ancalimon

Kaçarsam: If I run away

Kaçsam: If I let myself run away.
Kaçasım var: "My will is set on" running away.


----------



## shawnee

Cok teşekkür ederim Guner, ancalimon and everyone else. I look forward to enjoying the sights and sounds of Istanbul very soon. I also hope to overcome some of my very great ignorance of Turkish. The songs, which I am a very big fan of, are definitely my way into the language.


----------

